# Anyone play Cards?



## Tony J (May 8, 2011)

Hi, I am new here an very much single.

Thinking of setting up a Club to play Cards - just for fun (no cash). One night a week.

Any punters?

Tony


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful idea! What card games do you have in mind?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I play "Donkey Donkey" and "5-3-2". Does anyone else play these games? If yes, may I please join?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I'd be up for a regular game of hold'em


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

i play holdem, stud, razz, 2-7 lowball, or omaha h/l on line. Unfortunately with shift work a regular night to do anything is tough though.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> i play holdem, stud, razz, 2-7 lowball, or omaha h/l


Hello there, Phil Ivey


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn`t say I played well though haha!


----------



## Tony J (May 8, 2011)

I am out of Dubai till July on work / holiday. Will PM all of you interested, then.

Meanwhile, enjoy the sunshine.....

Tony


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

what about Bridge, Spades and why not Hearts ?


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

It seems you touched somthing I'm mad about & it seems that I don't know most of your game except hearts & i think spades is very similar to a game that we play it here.

Anyway, I'm a fast learner but it depends on which night you are going to play & where?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

used to play whist, bridge, tile rummy, kings (eh... uni years ) and tarneeb back home... 100 years ago...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

remaaz said:


> It seems you touched somthing I'm mad about & it seems that I don't know most of your game except hearts & i think spades is very similar to a game that we play it here.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a fast learner but it depends on which night you are going to play & where?


There is another card game called Truco with Brazilian Rules...that one can get crazy and its damn easy!


----------



## apexjay (Mar 27, 2011)

Am in for Hold'em if we have a group going!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I would be interested to hear what chips people use for Texas hold'em seeing as the normal chips are banned in Dubai


----------



## Shockmo (Apr 28, 2011)

zin said:


> I would be interested to hear what chips people use for Texas hold'em seeing as the normal chips are banned in Dubai


Lay's are good but crumbly, for cards we usually use Pringle's or maybe Ruffles.


----------



## Tony J (May 8, 2011)

Shockmo said:


> Lay's are good but crumbly, for cards we usually use Pringle's or maybe Ruffles.



What flavour?


----------



## Shockmo (Apr 28, 2011)

Tony J said:


> What flavour?


I prefer salt and vinegar. Of course i usually don't bet those ...just eat 'em.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I down for a game of hold em. Also we use dry pasta for chips!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

dont mean to hijack your thread....but if you have any interest board games,Gammon, im interested and good in it...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

shinny_girl said:


> dont mean to hijack your thread....but if you have any interest board games,Gammon, im interested and good in it...


That's pretty cool shinny...What kind of board games do you have ? I honestly did not bring any here in the UAE. I miss playing war!!!!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Sounds fun guys1 
I'd like to learn some cards games.I really enjoy it and miss LV....


----------



## Tony J (May 8, 2011)

*Which Card / Board Game.*

Just wanted all your views, which card game the majority would like to play.

If you all want to play a Board game, we can do that one night a week instead.

Gosh, we are all so wild.......

Tony


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

i would play card if i was good in it, but for now i stick to board games if you are up for it....lets plan something


----------

